# My Aristocrat Humidor -- Just Ordered



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Creating a new thread to track my new Aristocrat Humidor I ordered this morning.

Specs:

Aristocrat Mini-Tall
Digital Set & Forget system
Brown Mahogany wood
Profile top
Bronze hardware
2 x Full Extension Drawers for Singles
2 x Full Extension Shelves for Boxes
Frosted glass front with last name engraved

Can't wait to see it in 5-6 weeks!

:smoke:


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome. I'm looking forward to getting my Aristocrat plus in a few weeks. Bob sure does some great work.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> Creating a new thread to track my new Aristocrat Humidor I ordered this morning.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Andrew,

Congrats on the new humidor. May it serve you well!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats on the Aristocrat!

I ordered mine on March 7th and received it on April 26th to give you and idea of Bob's recent timeline - extremely happy with the quality of the build


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Andrew. I am sure it will be worth the wait. I hope you have a lot of great smokes to help you bide your time.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

JUST SHIPPED.

Ordered on May 1, 2013
Picked up for shipment on June 10, 2013

Package weighs in at 70lbs.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase! Hopefully we will see some picture once it arrives!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations Andrew. I am sure it will be a gorgeous piece (photos when you get it are a must). I have an Aristocrat mini that I ordered 3 years ago and could not be happier. Only change I made was got rid of the set and forget and put in beads. My only problem is that the darn thing is almost full hwell:


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

sounds awesome.
Can't wait to see the pics of it's arrival!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

orion1 said:


> Congratulations Andrew. I am sure it will be a gorgeous piece (photos when you get it are a must). I have an Aristocrat mini that I ordered 3 years ago and could not be happier. Only change I made was got rid of the set and forget and put in beads. My only problem is that the darn thing is almost full hwell:


Any particular reason you parted with the set and forget? That was a big selling point for me because I am tired of beads.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats, they look beautiful.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

UTKhodgy said:


> Any particular reason you parted with the set and forget? That was a big selling point for me because I am tired of beads.


I had to deal with mold around the wick. The fact that there is standing water there was creating a green mold around the wick and I could not get rid of it even after cleaning with bleach and changing the wick. Having said that, I used to keep my Rh at 70%. I switched to 65% beads and I am happier with this setting because it requires less monitoring.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm. I hope that is just a rH thing because I plan to keep mine at like 64%. When you say you switched the wick did you buy one of Bob's replacement wicks?


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I bought the wicks from Bob and still had mold. I washed the contained with bleach, alcohol, and nothing. Still had the green stuff after few weeks. Ended up losing some of my cigars, removing the rest, cleaning the cabinet with alcohol, re-seasoning and putting cigars back with beads. Was a total PITA. Since I put beads, my Rh fluctuates between 62-65% and I don't worry any more.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pics when it arrives!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

FedEx is a complete and utter pain in the ass


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

What's the trouble? My Aristocrat probably went out on the same truck as yours and they estimate delivery for Friday.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Was supposed to be delivered tomorrow and they came when I wasn't at home so I tried to get them to hold it at the local FedEx office and it was a pain. Bad customer service. Wound up having to pick it up today by myself from their store. But, it is here and rolling. Pic post coming soon...


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

May 1st - Called Bob and ordered
May 2nd - Bob confirms my order
June 6th - Humidor complete
June 10th - Humidor mailed after quality control
June 12th - FedEx being stupid
June 13th - She arrived





































Will take more photos once it is seasoned and loaded...


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

looks gorgeous!
congrats!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## spring5497 (Jun 1, 2013)

I called Bob and he had a beautiful Mini DX in stock. Called wife and she said get it. Supposed to ship today and be here by Wednesday, can't wait.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks great. What are your initial thoughts about the digital set it and forget it system? I'm looking at same set up you got but the mold post earlier has me 2nd guessing myself. Thanks


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> Will take more photos once it is seasoned and loaded...


Something looks familiar in this picture!! :smoke:


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

felker14 said:


> Looks great. What are your initial thoughts about the digital set it and forget it system? I'm looking at same set up you got but the mold post earlier has me 2nd guessing myself. Thanks


I like the Set It and Forget It for the short time I have had it. I let the humidor season for 5 full days, which still seemed like it may have been too short, but it has been staying steady at 64-65% RH right where I want it. It actually doesn't come on all that much because the ambient RH in my room is actually around 68-74% this past month. My humidor actually gains humidity when I stare and waste time trying to decide on a stick.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Very nice.. Looking real good!


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks great! Bob really makes master pieces of art that serve as humidors. :smoke2: I own a mini and I love it! I did have issues at first with mold. However it was because I had my humidity set too high. 

Enjoy it, you will never be disappointed. :third:


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thats a great looking cabinet Andrew! I was originally thinking of building a wineador but after much browsing here I am confused! So many choices....


----------

